# Cabela's M-n-G



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Who's in for Next week??? I know plenty of watering holes. Let me know. I'll set up some tables.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Who's in?? Next Week??


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I don't know what happened there...


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Bigmac,

Saw your thread. When and Where? FRANK


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Not sure when you're planning this...but....I'll be there Saturday with the wife and kid. We plan to eat in the cafeteria around noon timeframe. If you're around, stop by to say "Hello" :Welcome:


----------

